

Ask HN: interested in a SF East Bay HN meetup? - Timothee

I was wondering if there would be any interest in a HN meetup in the East Bay (Berkeley-Emeryville-Oakland area)<p>Please upvote and/or comment if you are interested.<p>Not quite sure where it could take place, but feel free to offer suggestions as well. (I'm thinking more of a happy-hour kind of thing)
======
avk
Any one of Berkeley, Emeryville, or Oakland would be great!

In Berkeley there's:

\- the new David Bower center (aka The Hub) in downtown

\- Caffe Med on Telegraph near campus is pretty spacious

\- the 2 story Starbucks on Oxford & Center in downtown

Emeryville is kind of limited:

\- Peet's on Bay Street seems roomy

Oakland:

\- A'Cuppa Tea on College & Alcatraz is bigger than the average local coffee
shop, open late, and has free Wifi

I'd also be happy to put you in touch with someone in Startup @ Berkeley for
more help and ideas.

~~~
kineticac
I'd also vote for Philz Coffee towards the north end of Berkeley, I've worked
out of there whenever I'm not meeting down @ YC in mountain view. The coffee
is fuel for me (other than cheesily being motivated by happy tweets from
fanvibe users =)

If it's a late night gathering, I love going to the Pub in Albany/North
Berkeley. Awesome atmosphere, awesome belgian beers. Pretty cool people there
too. it's well lit, no music, so it's easy to talk and hang out in.

~~~
chemistry
The Pub is great, North Oakland here.

------
iamelgringo
<shameless plug>

The Hackers and Founders SF meetups are right across the bridge on Pier 38 in
Dog Patch labs. Our next one is the 29th: [http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13712630...](http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/calendar/13712630/)

</shameless plug>

~~~
kineticac
Dogpatch is an awesome space. I've worked out of there for awhile now, even
did a code competition there last year for the RailsRumble.

The Hackers and Founders meetup is fun. I went to the first one that happened
at DPL. The keg is a nice touch to the DPL events.

------
drsnyder
The Trappist in downtown Oakland is a great spot. Its about 4 blocks from the
12 street BART.

<http://www.thetrappist.com/>

------
jey
We could meet up tonight. A bunch of East Bay redditors are getting together
tonight at Jupiter in Downtown Berkeley, right next to the BART stop. Some
people will be getting there around 8:30pm and people will be trickling in all
night. I'll be the nerdy looking 24 year old bearded Indian kid. Email me if
you want my phone number.

There's also an AVC meetup tomorrow in Berkeley.
<http://www.meetup.com/AVC/11501/>

~~~
bdr
Right now it seems I'm the only person besides the creator signed up for the
AVC meetup <http://www.meetup.com/AVC/11502/>.

~~~
jey
Looks like a dupe. Yours ends in 11502, but 11501 has a few signups.

~~~
bdr
Weird, those pages looked really different before... I think.

------
bdr
I made a Google Group to coordinate <http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-
hacker-news>

~~~
Timothee
Thanks!

It'd be a good thing for people to join this group, if anything so that we
don't need to pollute HN with threads about this. (and future events)

Once something is decided we can just post a Tell HN about it.

------
neilc
I'm interested. Berkeley / North Oakland preferred, but anywhere nearby would
be fine.

------
cageface
Sounds good. Anywhere in the East Bay is fine but Oakland or Berkeley would be
ideal.

------
randall
Berkeley / Albany / El Cerrito

~~~
kineticac
randall you live in the area too? commute to sf daily?

~~~
randall
Yeah, I work @ justin.tv

~~~
kineticac
Awesome, I've yet to meet any of the Justin.tv guys in person.

------
coffee
Looks like we have a time setup for Wednesday @ 7:30pm - check
<http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-hacker-news> for more details...

------
programnature
Berkeley.

The new philz on shattuck and cedar is also nice

~~~
bdr
I'm there now! Email me if you want to meet up. </old_school_loopt>

~~~
kineticac
I've been going to Philz a few times a week when I'm not down in Mountain View
=) It's a really cool spot, park on lincoln during the week for 2 hours of
free parking. Open till 9pm too, and good amount of space in the back.

------
bdr
I'm a member of Berkeley Coworking, at Ashby & Shattuck. It's a good place for
meetings. There'd be no need to buy coffee, but cafes nearby if you wanted to.

------
rms
I'll be living in Berkeley starting in August. I'm up for meeting anywhere,
but don't delay the meetup on my account.

------
gtani
tomorrow (Sat, 10:30AM) i'll be at Eastbay ruby meetup at UC-B:

[http://www.meetup.com/EBRuby/calendar/13618932/?a=nr1p_grp&#...</a>

------
andrewcamel
I would definitely like to join. What about some night next week?

------
bpick
Albany, for the win.

~~~
DTrejo
YES. I just recently graduated from AHS. Albany is great.

~~~
kineticac
congratz! i also graduated from AHS, but back in 2001 =X I'm old.

------
asimjalis
I'm in San Ramon.

------
coffee
Berkeley here, up for a meetup in the area

------
aaroneous
Oakland here

------
bdon
Berkeley! This sounds great.

------
ztravis
Berkeley.

------
ambulatorybird
Berkeley.

------
jackfoxy
Danville

